# Do you actually bother to learn about your 'species'?



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 3, 2011)

We identify with a particular species, but how many of us honestly research and learn all we can about our selected species? 

Have you learned as much as you can about your own fursona's species? Or did you just like the look and 'common knowledge' stereotypes about that animal like lone wolves, playful otters, independent tigers, prideful lions, loyal dogs, etc.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 3, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> 'common knowledge' stereotypes about that animal like lone wolves



aaaaaaaaaaaa


Fuck those guys


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually went back on the vulpes vulpes genus for a while back to see what kind of mutant thing would happen if I mixed rabbit with canines.. I learned a little about both, but in the end I wanted the hybrid.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 3, 2011)

I read about birds just for fun, so yeah.  I read up a lot on coyotes, too.


----------



## Riavis (Apr 3, 2011)

I've loved ocelots since elementary school. Read whatever I could on them, so... very much yes :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the sergal species- though I was never happy with the "northern" or "southern" kind. I threw some different stuff together from other real animals to create a whole different "sub species". Since Mick39 never made my specific kind I just threw the name "arctic" on there because she lives at the poles and is white- along with some of her other traits. I ended up spending a lot of time looking and reading up on real animals to give my character her own look and feel. I like her having a more realistic survival traits rather than she exist just because.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Yup. I learn about all kinds of animals, though, not just llamas, wolves, foxes, etc. I like learning about bugs. :3


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

Nope. I picked my fursona purely on loving fox stereotypes from fantastic mr. fox. aesop, and brer rabbit stories. I've learned some stuff but I don't feel like I need to be an expert in the species to appreciate it.


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Yup. I learn about all kinds of animals, though, not just llamas, wolves, foxes, etc. I like learning about bugs. :3


 
bugs are the _shit._


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I've always liked arctic wolves and I've learned quite a bit about them.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> bugs are the _shit._


FUCK YEAH. There's a dude in a nearby city that catches, breeds, and raises insects and arachnids of all kinds for pets or for show business (like for model shoots or music videos and such). I wanna see if I visit his place and work with him or something.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. I studied the shit out of stroggs, dude.

The sad part is... I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Trance (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I've learned a lot about mine.  Basenjis are African.  

It would make more sense if I were black.   :V


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Apr 3, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Yes. I studied the shit out of stroggs, dude.
> 
> The sad part is... I'm not being sarcastic.


 
No problem. lol. I've even studied them much as I could. But that's more of my curiosity of sci-fi alien cultures in general. I love it much more when a series fleshes out a species' history and culture into being more believable.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2011)

yes

i'm an animal encyclopedia on the inside


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2011)

I probably know more than the average slutfox furfag but I'm not expert on foxes. I should read up on em.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 3, 2011)

Not a specific kind of bird, but I love birds in general and do a lot of research on them


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2011)

Why?

The way I see it, I picked my "species" was based on personal preference, based on appearance. Furthermore, my fursona is a simply an extension of myself; same mind, different body.

So why would I research the species behind it, other than for physical reasons?


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Why?


 
wellwhythefucknot.gif


----------



## 00vapour (Apr 3, 2011)

felines have barbed penises


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck yeah I did! =D


----------



## Oovie (Apr 3, 2011)

I did find an old book on Australian Magpies online that I read through, I ended changing species though. I learned a lot through that actually.


----------



## Birdeh (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. :3 But I'm actually thinking of adding certain characteristics to her.


----------



## Jude (Apr 3, 2011)

Well... I chose my species after researching several types of animals. So... yeah.


----------



## Distauryer (Apr 3, 2011)

I've done a ton of research about Wolves for multiple reasons, and I put Wolf as my species because dogs and wolves are closer to my personality than most other animals. I've also done a lot of research about mice, since they're my favorite animals, and spiders because I find them interesting.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah.  I know that lynxes say 'ooo' as a mating call and they eat foxes sometimes.


----------



## Don (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm by no means an expert, but I do consider myself knowledgeable about jackals. I enjoy learning about animals as a whole though and I don't limit myself purely on what animals I'd like my fursona to be.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Yeah.  I know that lynxes say 'ooo' as a mating call and they eat foxes sometimes.


 Ohmurr


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 3, 2011)

All the research I did was based on fantasy cleches and DnD Supplements :V


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

I know lots about dogs, wolves and cats.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 3, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ohmurr


 
*ooo-murr


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 3, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Yeah.  I know that lynxes say 'ooo' as a mating call and they eat foxes sometimes.


 
Murr and vore in the same post- FAF I applaud you. 

Any lynx I have ever heard sounded like an old lady stuck in the carburetor of a car that is on fire screaming for help.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mainly I picked the fennec fox just because its cute as hell, and the ears are HUGE and fluffy.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 3, 2011)

I've done more than a bit of research on wolves, including diet, social "culture", habitat, anatomy/proportions, colors, subspecies, and yes, reproduction...


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 3, 2011)

I know more about skunks than "they smell bad," which puts me ahead of most people. :v 

Some of that info is translated into my fursona's bio. Near-sightedness for example is a species trait I gave him. Skunks have absolutely horrid vision.

EDIT: I am proud to say that I know nothing about skunk reproduction. I did not look that up, thankyouverymuch. :v


----------



## Idlewild (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeppers. I've been riding/training horses for the past 8-9 years and reading about them for even longer, so I'd consider myself knowledgeable. At the very least, more knowledgeable than "THEY GOT BIG DICKS. O MURR."


----------



## Octa (Apr 3, 2011)

Hell yeah, Cheetahs are fucking awesome! It is absolutely interesting how they are able to reach the speeds they can and what happens after they expel the energy required to run. They basically are like a red lining drag racer when they go full tilt after prey, they have lay down and wait for there body temp to return to normal for about a half hour after running (or longer, I don't quite remember). It is also of an evolutionary interest to observe the way there spots have evolved. It is thought that they used to have stripes. Environmental pressures eventually favored a more broken up pattern and so more cheetah ancestors began to have spots. Leopards ended up going one step further with the rosette pattern that they have. (course what I am thinking of in my mind might not necessarily be true after re-checking this info, but I'm certain there is some truth to these)

I feel like it is important to know a bit about your species since the personality that humans perceive of these animals is inherent in the way they behave in nature.


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 3, 2011)

Leto Borealis said:


> "THEY GOT BIG DICKS. O MURR."


 
Didn't you know that's the only interesting thing about them? :V

But yes, I do read up on horses, if only domestic ones 'cause the wild ones ain't very common no more. :<


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 3, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> EDIT: I am proud to say that I know nothing about skunk reproduction. I did not look that up, thankyouverymuch. :v


 
But then how will you know what to do :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 4, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> But then how will you know what to do :V


 
Shouldn't it be like taking a shit? It comes natural :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2011)

Not only me, many.
It's called anthropology, and it studies the human being.

It's much more interesting than I could have imagined. That's my 'species'.
I'm completely serious about it - I'm not sure why you all refer to your 'species' as something different than who you are, but I did according to the thread.
In order to become the perfect man you must learn the actions of the ones around you.


----------



## Octa (Apr 4, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Not only me, many.
> It's called anthropology, and it studies the human being.
> 
> It's much more interesting than I could have imagined. That's my 'species'.
> ...


Wait... your a man?


----------



## Shiroka (Apr 4, 2011)

I've read the Wikipedia article on ring tailed lemurs, is that enough? I don't make a big deal of my choice of specie anyway, but according to what I've read so far, I think I would find my life as an actual lemur fairly enjoyable.

So if someone finds a genie in a lamp and wishes for all furries to turn into their species, I'll be prepared :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

I could talk for fucking _hours_ about ravens, yo.


----------



## Ames (Apr 4, 2011)

Icky said:


> I could talk for fucking _hours_ about ravens, yo.


 
Anybody could screech and caw for a couple hours.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Anybody could screech and caw for a couple hours.


 
I've tried it. Your throat gets raw after a while.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

Icky said:


> I've tried it. Your throat gets raw after a while.


 If you think that gets your throat sore try being a fox.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you think that gets your throat sore try being a fox.


 
I think you just made a cock sucking joke without realising it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 4, 2011)

I swear that can't have been unintentional...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

It was intentional guys. :V


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder how many people here count "Reading a wiki page" as "research" 

I've been digging trough the interwebs about the great Canis Rufus *Cough*, and about other wolf subspecies, actually. That's for a large part what my fursona's species is based on.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

I've actually had the chance to work with my species hands-on at wildlife rehab centers. And I also own like ten thousand snakes, so... 

*IT'S GOOD.*


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Apr 4, 2011)

I like to learn stuff about all animals in general so yeah. ._.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, yeah. I did do a bit of research on Jerboas. After I got past the "Their the cutest bastards ever" Thing :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 4, 2011)

Not too much to know about a cat, they're cute,
and I have had cats most of my life, I identify with those cats I have had.


----------



## Subrosa (Apr 4, 2011)

I guess like allot of us I watched heaps of docco's on wild animals, I had a few favourite animals I'd learn as much as I could about.

not so much now days


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

I know quite a bit about cheetahs and how they're pretty much fucked on a genetic level, yup!


----------



## BRN (Apr 4, 2011)

Fuck you guys my species doesn't even exist.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> Fuck you guys my species doesn't even exist.


 
Inconceivable!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 4, 2011)

Octa said:


> Wait... your a man?


 
A horrible one, perhaps.
At least not in denial.


----------



## Akselmo (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah i do, even they are fictional ones.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 4, 2011)

Of course, how else do you think I learned beavers have the biggest rodent penis.


----------



## ChaosKingX (Apr 4, 2011)

I know enough about wolves that my fursona isn't a 'lone wolf', but I pretty much just picked it for coolness sake.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> Fuck you guys my species doesn't even exist.


 Go read a Pokedex why don't you?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> Fuck you guys my species doesn't even exist.


 
Existing is mainstream.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 4, 2011)

Gonna go learn me some Pokedex!

EDIT: "When walking on land, it covers its body with a poisonous film that keeps its skin from dehydrating."

Come at me, bro.


----------



## Shiroka (Apr 4, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I wonder how many people here count "Reading a wiki page" as "research"


 
Hey, it's not like it was ED or Conservapedia. I'd like to think it has _some_ sort of reliability.


----------



## Cain (Apr 4, 2011)

I was looking through several websites to find out info about my species! (Mostly wikipedia xD)


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 4, 2011)

Of course.
Smug businessmen love stocks, specially high-risk ones and they also tend to prey on the good will of their investors, often resulting in utter bankruptcy for the investor and profit for the mentioned businessman.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 4, 2011)

Nope, I've done no research. And so it goes for my favorite animals in general: whoever looks cool is what I gravitate towards. This is why my favorite bird is a quetzal.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 4, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Anybody could screech and caw for a couple hours.


 
Interestingly my roommates have done this multiple times.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 4, 2011)

It would be rather daft to be a fan of dragons, have a dragon fursona and not actually be a bit learned on the subject or the particular species.
Then again furries...doesn't surprise me if furs choose a species and don't bother looking it up at all.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Of course, how else do you think I learned beavers have the biggest rodent penis.


 
Experimentation?


----------



## Qoph (Apr 4, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> It would be rather daft to be a fan of dragons, have a dragon fursona and not actually be a bit learned on the subject or the particular species.
> Then again furries...doesn't surprise me if furs choose a species and don't bother looking it up at all.


 
I'M A DRAGON BECAUSE DRAGONS ARE AWESOME -- 90% of people with dragon 'sonas.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 4, 2011)

I know alot about Cottage Cheese.


----------



## Azure (Apr 4, 2011)

no


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 4, 2011)

I've already passively learned more about animal genitalia in the time I've been here than I would have liked, so I'm not as enthusiastic about it as I used to be.

Ask me about my fox-boner


or maybe don't.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> I know alot about Cottage Cheese.


 
Oh, I know Alot too!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I've already passively learned more about animal genitalia in the time I've been here than I would have liked, so I'm not as enthusiastic about it as I used to be.
> 
> Ask me about my fox-boner
> 
> ...



Ask you about it? How about you show it to me big boy. <3

The furry fandom has also taught me much more than I wanted to know about animal genitalia...


----------



## Rouz (Apr 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ask you about it? How about you show it to me big boy. <3
> 
> The furry fandom has also taught me much more than I wanted to know about animal genitalia...



Like how Kangaroo's have it backwards? Yea, the more you KNOW! 

Meh, not really.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually picked my species because I grew to love big cats after watching shows on them and loved the way black cats looked. 

But my first fursona was an Alaskan Malamute, which I picked after reading up on dog breeds.

Then again, jaguars are awesome. They have the strongest bite out of any feline. People say that in a battle between a jaguar and a lion, the jag would win.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 4, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Like how Kangaroo's have it backwards? Yea, the more you KNOW!
> 
> Meh, not really.


oh god why

why would you say that


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ask you about it? How about you show it to me big boy. <3
> 
> The furry fandom has also taught me much more than I wanted to know about animal genitalia...



Hey remember how I won that rock paper scissors thing? You should come over some time <3









Rouz said:


> Like how Kangaroo's have it backwards? Yea, the more you KNOW!


 
Stop educating me you SICK FUCK!


----------



## Alstor (Apr 4, 2011)

I've learned enough about otters to describe how their skin was sacred to some Native American tribes since it's a "lunar" animal.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't learn everything I could learn about mountain lions but I read about many different animals.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Hey remember how I won that rock paper scissors thing? You should come over some time <3


 
Ohmurr omw bby.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 4, 2011)

Short answer: Yes.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 4, 2011)

well not really :/ i don't read much :/ i just liked wolfs. Although i have studied a little about them.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't have chosen this species if I didn't find it utterly fascinating.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Apr 4, 2011)

Garfang said:


> wolfs.



Aheheh.


----------



## Kanic (Apr 4, 2011)

I do research into my character's breed a good bit. It's fun to employ it while in suit, in character while in RP's (sexual and non) and what not. It's also good ideas for sexy pictures


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

Garfang said:


> i don't read much :/


 
And yet, here you are. On a text-based furry website.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I picked cat because I relate to them the most -- I'm very nice, chill, lazy, playful (when I want to be), gets scared easily, etc. Plus, I kinda have a cat, too, so I don't really need to research them.


----------



## israfur (Apr 4, 2011)

I've done the research on both jackals and anubis, along with the history of how both are portrayed in stories/fables throughout the world.
I learned a lot of cool things, and have never felt closer to my fursona. :]


----------



## Octa (Apr 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> I know quite a bit about cheetahs and how they're pretty much fucked on a genetic level, yup!


 It's true, there is a problem with inbreeding in the wild that can result in genetic deformities. Sucks I'm sure.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 5, 2011)

I kinda "made" it so yeah, mostly.

Sergals, on the other hand, still trying to learn more about them.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 5, 2011)

Shadowwolf said:


> Aheheh.



hehehe i know its not the most original xD but meh i like them



Icky said:


> And yet, here you are. On a text-based furry website.


 
true i didn't say that i don't read. hehe


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 5, 2011)

Octa said:


> It's true, there is a problem with inbreeding in the wild that can result in genetic deformities. Sucks I'm sure.


 
Yeah, I've read quite a bit into it. Because cheetahs had an extreme population shrink at one time, inbreeding was the only way to pass on genes. Now even if two cheetahs mate, there's uncertainty as to whether or not the sperm of the male is even viable. 80 or 90% of a male cheetah's sperm is completely inviable. It's kind of sad, because I'd like to see them on the plains forever, but unless some drastic measurements are taken, I don't think they'll make it as a species :c


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 5, 2011)

I've always loved foxes to death for as long as I can remember, so i've had plenty of time to read up on them.


----------



## ThatOneJackal (Apr 5, 2011)

Jackals have been my favorite animals, and done some researching getting to know more about them in the past


----------



## Archias (Apr 5, 2011)

Ive never particularly researched the animals Ive taken interest in. I find birds very interesting and often will stop to watch a program or read a book about them, but aside from that no. My MURRSONA has always more or less just been a generic canine thing, just because I like the form. Also I have a werewolf kick.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 6, 2011)

Just don't go too far when you're learning about your species.  Isn't that how people learned what knots and barbed-stuff is? 

...okay other than Daggerfall...but even then someone in Daggerfall went too far.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah mostly wolves, and foxes attributes, mannerisms, and such. Probably general canine really, equine, and kangaroo's. *bouncy, bouncy, bouncy*


----------



## Vizard (Apr 6, 2011)

I looked up Tayras and found out all I could on them. There was no 'maybe' or 'option' about it. It was a must.


----------



## Octa (Apr 6, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Just don't go too far when you're learning about your species.  Isn't that how people learned what knots and barbed-stuff is?
> 
> ...okay other than Daggerfall...but even then someone in Daggerfall went too far.


 The entire animal kingdom is interesting, but it really seems to de-legitimize the study of zoology when you are only improving your knowledge of sexual organs. Of course as a means to properly draw them onto your "art". blah, that's just gross and doesn't really help anybody.

The natural world has a lot of problems with it that are caused by humans. Having a better understanding of who is directly effected by these problems can help to point society towards means to intelligently managing it. As opposed to destroying it.


----------



## Kitsuneki22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, I learn about my species and all the subspecies and offshoots of the vulpine genus as much as I can. I've been gathering books and any other helpful media for a few years now. My 'Sona has a few personality stereotypes of the average fox, but other than that, I try to mix things up a bit.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 7, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Just don't go too far when you're learning about your species.  Isn't that how people learned what knots and barbed-stuff is?
> 
> ...okay other than Daggerfall...but even then someone in Daggerfall went too far.


 
Exactly, people should perform an in-depth study of their fursona's species, except for the wee-wee, because that would be naughty. :V


----------



## Otto042 (Apr 7, 2011)

My species is fictional.  Hipsters do not exist.


----------



## ShadowEon (Apr 7, 2011)

Well...mine is a pokemon so there is not that much to learn about the fictional species but I am acknowledged in pokemon and real animals?XD I just like to know things about animals.


----------



## Vizard (Apr 7, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Well...mine is a pokemon so there is not that much to learn about the fictional species but I am acknowledged in pokemon and real animals?XD I just like to know things about animals.


 
Well...I BELIEVE Mightyena are based off Hyenas. So maybe learning about those might be good?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 7, 2011)

I pick my fursona when time is right. I change my mind too often to actually choose one.

PS: Are feral dragons considered as anthroes?


----------



## Icky (Apr 7, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> I pick my fursona when time is right. I change my mind too often to actually choose one.
> 
> PS: Are feral dragons considered as anthroes?


 
Depends on your understanding of "anthro". Most people think of it as walking on two legs and having a basic human shape. I consider making the mind more humanlike to be anthropomorphizing as well, so yeah, they would be anthros.


----------



## Riley (Apr 7, 2011)

I know that otters nearly drove the fur trade in a variety of countries because of how warm and water resistant their pelts are.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 7, 2011)

Icky said:


> Depends on your understanding of "anthro". Most people think of it as walking on two legs and having a basic human shape. I consider making the mind more humanlike to be anthropomorphizing as well, so yeah, they would be anthros.


Ok. i guess i'll remain as a dragon for a while.


----------



## nalalover (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes I did through out my 33 years of life.. I know what they do and how they tick... I even got a picture of my old dead wolf I miss alot.. And he died when he was 17 years old....


----------



## Bitatsu (Apr 8, 2011)

I decided on a deer beforehand, then did my research to decide on the specific species.  Mostly depended on which subspecies I thought looked the coolest, can't say much more than that lol.

I do know that Formosan Sika are/were critically endangered due to overhunting in Taiwan.  They only got eight points maximum too.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 8, 2011)

Meh, to a point. I actually hate akitas.


----------



## Bitatsu (Apr 8, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> Meh, to a point. I actually hate akitas.


haha, then why choose it?


----------



## BlauShep (Apr 8, 2011)

uuuurg i really fucking hate it when people are 'so into' an animal, or usually a breed of dog, and don't know SHIT about the animal/breed.


----------



## israfur (Apr 8, 2011)

nalalover said:


> Yes I did through out my 33 years of life.. I know what they do and how they tick... I even got a picture of my old dead wolf I miss alot.. And he died when he was 17 years old....


 
That's amazing that you got to have one, most can only dream of _seeing_ one. :]
What was his name?




BlauShep said:


> uuuurg i really fucking hate it when people are 'so into' an animal, or usually a breed of dog, and don't know SHIT about the animal/breed.


 
Erm.. gtfo the fandom then?? Sure would save you a lot of stress. =@w@=


----------



## Icky (Apr 8, 2011)

israfur said:


> Erm.. gtfo the fandom then?? Sure would save you a lot of stress. =@w@=


 
*make a complaint about furries*
"GTFO OF FURRIES THEN"

Seems really silly, doesn't it?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 8, 2011)

Icky said:


> *make a complaint about furries*
> "GTFO OF FURRIES THEN"
> 
> Seems really silly, doesn't it?


 
Really; Complaining about furries is what the fandom is _about_. The more you complain, the better you fit in.


----------



## HillyRoars (Apr 8, 2011)

Yep I love finding new details about animals and other things so of course I've looked up quite a bit about lions :3


----------



## Willow (Apr 8, 2011)

Eh, I'd looked up stuff on wolves way before I had chose a wolf 'sona. I looked up a little bit on sergals too.


----------



## Ben (Apr 8, 2011)

Not until after I chose it. I know that the sound chinchillas make is "cherf", they're are in danger of being extinct, are exclusive to Chile, have to bathe in dust instead of water, and can live up to 25 years.

moreuno


----------



## Blutide (Apr 8, 2011)

Not really, but on that note humans are animals too....and looking in our past we really aren't that different than animals. Just with thumbs and reasoning....which could make this worse, or better.


----------



## footfoe (Apr 8, 2011)

I personally doubt cats go and read about what others cats do.  

So it would also be silly for me to look up things about cats.  I do know they're fluffy and like waking people up in the morning.


----------



## BlauShep (Apr 9, 2011)

israfur said:


> That's amazing that you got to have one, most can only dream of _seeing_ one. :]
> What was his name?
> 
> 
> ...


 
or furries can stop being idiots. derp.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 9, 2011)

Sure I know tonnes of stuff about my species!  I've been human all my life


----------



## DanaDragonpaw (Apr 9, 2011)

My fursona's 'species' is dragon. Basically, you can just make it up as you go, which is what I do. I don't 'identify' with my fursona per se though; she's strictly an avatar.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 9, 2011)

I do, in fact, I learned about them LONG before I even made my fur(fish?)sona. 
And as my fiance says: "Of course I learn about my species, I'm a fucking charmander thank you very much" XD


----------



## JadeFire (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, considering my species isn't really biologically possible...:V

I admit I don't actually know much about snow leopards or wolves, beyond what's common knowledge.


----------



## ShadowEon (Apr 10, 2011)

Vizard said:


> Well...I BELIEVE Mightyena are based off Hyenas. So maybe learning about those might be good?


 
I think of them as more wolf like with perhaps some  hyena hints. They live in a forest environment and have other features that are closer to wolves, I don't like certain types of rl hyenas and so I prefer to think they are closer than wolves than the later.  My fursona in particular also is altered to look and act more like a wolf anyway. xp


----------



## Oovie (Apr 10, 2011)

DanaDragonpaw said:


> My fursona's 'species' is dragon. Basically, you can just make it up as you go, which is what I do.


 It's a little funny because I imagined it exactly this way, you can just make it up as you go along.


----------



## israfur (Apr 10, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Really; Complaining about furries is what the fandom is _about_. The more you complain, the better you fit in.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 10, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Sure I know tonnes of stuff about my species!  I've been human all my life


Didn't that joke happen a few times in this thread already


----------



## Cowrie (May 7, 2011)

I read up on all animals.  There is an animal encyclopedia in my head.  On the topic of velvet worms, I've read scientific articles to understand their skin, know about their social structure and all sorts of other stuff.


----------



## keretceres (May 7, 2011)

We used to have 2 Caracals on a farm in South Africa when I was little, I know more about them than I know about some people in my family >_<
Every bit of information I can find is quickly memorized...


----------



## Inciatus (May 7, 2011)

Yes, long before I joined the community or even knew of its existance, I have about 20 books ranging from things to enclyclopedias, anatomy, behavior as well as a amny Equus magazines and living around horses


----------



## BouncyOtter (May 8, 2011)

A short answer to the question is yes.  If you want to anything about it, then you can ask...


----------



## Tsun (May 8, 2011)

I don't even have a clue what species my 'sona is lol. I wouldn't really care for any other reason that explaining what it is to others, I'm just used to calling it a "some kind of fox thing".


----------



## KatWarrior (May 8, 2011)

Most of my anthro characters are based on domestic cats, including my fursona. As someone who's owned cats almost my entire life I think I've got research covered. Okay, and I loved animal books as a kid namely about cats and dogs. That helped. I also have one dog character, revived from when I was about ten and all my dog characters looked the same - brown with floppy ears. I actually researched for a specific species before settling firmly on her new design (basenji).

Other anthro characters kinda happen when I hear/see a bit about a species and think "Oooh, neat! I should research and see if they'd be fun to write!" My goat Kenjo, for instance. I wanted something with horns and goats are pretty dang interesting (and smart). Fainting goats anyone?


----------



## Destiny (May 9, 2011)

i read that kitties have 9 nine lives.

so i made my fursona a kitty

:V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 9, 2011)

Yes, I have taken some time to learn about my fursona's species.


----------



## Billythe44th (May 9, 2011)

Here are two hares fighting over a mate.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kuBsOEqdEk&feature=related

Yeah, you _better_ run.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 9, 2011)

i have 2 cats and they're lazy by day, spazs by night
does that count


----------



## Attaman (May 9, 2011)

Does it count if, while I don't have a 'sona, I know more about humans than "they're icky (no, not the raven) planet destroyers and meanies EWWW" (and thus have a good lead over the bottom 10% rung of Furries)?


----------



## Asani (May 12, 2011)

I've looked through the behavior of African leopards before I decided on it being my fursona. Except for their solitary behavior and hanging kills on trees, I pretty much fit the bill.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 13, 2011)

Already had done before I "chose" it.


----------



## Xegras (May 13, 2011)

Wyldfyre said:


> Already had done before I "chose" it.


 
"Foxes are cute"

OK DONE READING I KNOW EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 13, 2011)

Xegras said:


> "Foxes are cute"
> 
> OK DONE READING I KNOW EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Xegras (May 13, 2011)

Wyldfyre said:


>


 

Doo deee doooo


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 13, 2011)

I'm the type of person that likes learning things. If something comes up that I know nothing about I hop to it and do some research. When I was in seventh grade and my mom said we could get a cat, but only if I learned how to take care of it I checked out books from the school library. I learned everything down to feline body gestures.

When my boy friend was trying to figure out his furry persona I hopped on the net and started looking up canines. We both knew he had alpha tendencies so canine was an easy choice. Then we went to wolves. He is very family oriented and spiritual. So I looked up information on Arctic wolves and presented it to him. Sure enough that is now his furry persona.


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2011)

For liking to learn things, you sure picked what must be the most stereotypical spiritual dominant social animal.  I assume you're also basing "spiritual" off "people keep assigning wolves that trait for some reason" as opposed to "Hail Raptor Wolf Jesus!" style spirituality amongst the animals?

Then again, I imagine if buying art of yourself / your boyfriend at later date choosing Wolf is an innate +10 to "Acquire Commission" checks.  

And it's so very, very tempting to make a very crude joke off this comment, important parts bolded:


Asani said:


> I've looked through the behavior of African leopards before I decided on it being my fursona. *Except for their solitary behavior and hanging kills on trees*, I pretty much fit the bill.


By a person from North Carolina.


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 13, 2011)

Attaman said:


> For liking to learn things, you sure picked what must be the most stereotypical spiritual dominant social animal.  I assume you're also basing "spiritual" off "people keep assigning wolves that trait for some reason" as opposed to "Hail Raptor Wolf Jesus!" style spirituality amongst the animals?
> 
> Then again, I imagine if buying art of yourself / your boyfriend at later date choosing Wolf is an innate +10 to "Acquire Commission" checks.
> 
> ...


 Then you would be a dumbass for making such assumptions. XD By spiritual I mean that my boy friend is part Native American, and he very much believes and honers their practices. I can draw very well thank you, I don't need to buy anything. You might have wanted to look into that before making judgements. So the joke I believe is on you.


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2011)

Senora Kitty said:


> Then you would be a dumbass for making such assumptions. XD By spiritual I mean that my boy friend is part Native American, and he very much believes and honers their practices. I can draw very well thank you, I don't need to buy anything. You might have wanted to look into that before making judgements. So the joke I believe is on you.


 What assumptions?  What I said there's still sound.  Wolves aren't "spiritual", besides the trait being applied to them by people.  There is no religion or religious practices amongst wolves, all applications of spirituality and religion and the like to wolves are man-applied.  

Similarly, I didn't say that you can't draw.  I said that wolf artists are stupidly easy to find to the point that I'm almost willing to put money down that more artists on FA can draw wolves than humans (not counting stick-figures).  

Calls it as I sees it.  Spiritual and White Wolf go so frequently together in the fandom that it's practically as prevalent as "Smug / Horny Dragon". Wolves are one of the easiest things to find artists for.  BTW, it's "honors", not "honers", unless you accidentally typed one key too high instead of put an "e" where there should be an "o".


----------



## lostfoxeh (May 13, 2011)

I read about foxes and wolves on my free time. I find the animals rather interesting. Then again the fursona, and furry stuff is just a way to pass time for me. I don't get all worked up about it like some others will.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (May 13, 2011)

My fursona is a walking talking wolf...  I don't think I need to learn anything science-y about them


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 13, 2011)

Contrary to what furrys and monster movies want you to believe, wolves are monogamists. 
I feel much better knowing my fursona is not a whore.


----------



## Cowrie (May 13, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Contrary to what furrys and monster movies want you to believe, wolves are monogamists.
> I feel much better knowing my fursona is not a whore.


  They're temporarily monogamous, but the pairing can and will switch, and is usually incestuous.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 13, 2011)

Cowrie said:


> They're temporarily monogamous, but the pairing can and will switch, and is usually incestuous.


Shit happens when you're confined to only one family.


----------



## Dyluck (May 13, 2011)

Cowrie said:


> They're temporarily monogamous, but the pairing can and will switch, and is usually incestuous.


 
*EVEN BETTER* :mrgreen:


----------



## Kayla (May 14, 2011)

My species was self-created, so...yes? XD


----------



## Tycho (May 14, 2011)

learning about their "species" usually entails little more than finding out what their species' genitalia looks like, for most furfags


----------



## RattleCan (May 16, 2011)

As a wildlife biologist, I take great pride in knowing everything I can about every animal, especially animals that don't fall into the category of canine, feline, or equine (I love them as much as every other animal but really, most people relate to them for obvious stereotypes and I always prefer deviate from the norm). And if I don't know it, I want to know it. My own dragon scalesona is a result of me combining some of my favorite traits of certain critters for the sake of creating a fully functional, naturally successful organism. She doesn't have all of her traits simply because they're 'cool.'

Commencing scientific blabbering now:

For being a dragon, she has traits comparable to wild canines, equines, cervines and herps. Although I already mentioned I canines and equines aren't my favorite, I chose certain qualities from them because they made the species more acceptable. My dragon's particular species makes her a pack animal, often living in family groups, long distance communication through vocal means (but of course, these traits apply to many animals but for the sake of simplicity, I find it easy to generalize them as canine-esque). Likewise, her equine traits mostly relate to her general anatomy, as she's built more to run than fly (her head shape is rather horse-like because I was going for a more therapsid look than your typical dragon, her body is heavily muscled, she's barrel chested for a slightly larger lung capacity for heavier breathing, however these traits take away from her ability to fly. She can do it, but not a gracefully as your stereotyped dragon). Even cervines can be considered a bit common, but I relate heavily to the physiology of deer since I've hunted them throughout my life and have studied them more in depth in college (Her species has antler-like horns[still horns though, not antlers, just used for show-offy and occasional aggressive purposes], most of their scent communication is done through mauling marks on the ground or rubbing specific scent glands on scenery, and again they're social with their own species). Finally, I tie in reptilian features for the sake of her still being a dragon and since herps have always been a favorite of mine growing up (Scales, reptilian tail weighted to balance her running muscles, claws and jaw set for her predatory nature). 

And even then, I combine traits. She's omnivorous (a sectioned gastrointestinal tract allows for the digestion of almost any organic material, plus her teeth are that of your typical omnivore), she possesses traits of both a mammal and reptile (Again, think therasida, she posses some fur along with her scales, she has a high enough metabolism so that she's not completely dependent on solar energy, and her species has live young but of course even modern monotremes have proven that there are always exceptions to nature's rules.) And of course, being of a dragon species, I was interested in her capability of posessing some sort of element as my one piece of unrealistic nature to her. But alas, my obsession with science wouldn't allow me to just let her breath fire. So instead, I'd came up with a theory to her ability. She's a hybrid of two dragon species, one that breathes fire using a methane gas produced in the gastrointestinal tract and an ignitor in the back of their mouth and one that possess a venomous, bacterial and almost corrosive saliva. I've created a long, drawn out and science-y explanation as to how she in turn can release her own corrosive gases and ignite them freely at will, but I'm sure you all lack interest by now.

So, to conclude my jargon, my own scalesona was not just passed off as a dragon because "dragons are cool and fly and breath fire,"  but rather a dragon because (since dragons -supposedly*cough*- don't exist, they can be believed to have almost any physiology you imagine. This physiology is for my species alone. Obviously other people will see their species differently. But that was basically why I chose a dragon, the freedom to imagine and create my own physiology for an organism.

Oh, and because dragons are cool.


----------

